# Africanized NUC transfer



## stasn (Apr 7, 2015)

Deleted original post as I've abandoned the idea per below advice.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I have no idea what you are getting or even what you think you are getting.

I'm certain there are laws against importing AHB to your state....but more importantly, if you don't know how to transfer a nuc amd are asking questions how to do so here, you certainly shouldn't be transporting and working with something that you think is AHB.

For the sake of 'clarity', dont.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

As long as they have food ,ventilation and dont get too cold they should survive. I wouldnt suggest getting them i have dealt with them before and still do.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

For clarity, the OP has changed the post to read 'wild caught' instead of the original 'AHB' description....which was the post I responded to.


----------



## stasn (Apr 7, 2015)

My friend (commercial beek) catches these colonies (wild) and they are very aggressive (why I think  they're Africanized). 
He has 7 hives like these and he testified that they bring 3x more honey than his regular Italian bees! I want to see if they will do the same in the NW.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

You are about to get yourself into a major legal bind. AHB are considered an invasive species and would not allow to be kept in your state. It takes a very experienced beekeeper to deal properly with AHB. Be considerate of the beekeepers in your state! Newbee getting ate up by AHB heard.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow, so just for some supposed improved honey yield you would risk spreading problematic genes to all other beekeepers in your area, not to mention the migratory bees that might also be in your state. Never mind any possible risks to non-beekeeping members of your community. I hope you don't keep bees in any urban, suburban, or even rural village setting.

Please reconsider this idea. I'm sorry, but I don't think this reflects well on on the beekeeping community. And if you were a neighboring beekeeper, I would be really angry about your choice.

Hopefully, your climate is cold enough to kill these bees next winter. (Never thought I'd ever write those words!)

Enj.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

If you had to deal with them everyday and wished you had nicer bees. You would wonder what in hell was that scientist thinking?? Bringing those really mean temperamental things here. **** they do actually kill people.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Stasn, your a moron. I will be forwarding this thread to the Department of Fish and Wildlife. Please don't bring your problems to Washington


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

No off topic.how in the hell from Phoenix to Sacramento. We don't want them in this county.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

The only ventilation they need is phostoxin.keep them away.


----------



## stasn (Apr 7, 2015)

Alright guys, thanks for all the precaution advice, polite and not so polite! I guess I will have to pass on this wild experiment and just stick to the standard Carniolan/Italian breeds. Apologies for making ya'll angry. Thanks!


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I believe your making a good choice. They are a different bee and a whole different experience. You never made me angry. And I believe there is no law anywhere that states you cant have them.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Let him park them in your country then


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Dan P said:


> I believe your making a good choice. They are a different bee and a whole different experience. You never made me angry. And I believe there is no law anywhere that states you cant have them.


Quite a few states have laws in regards to keeping and or bringing AHB into the state you might look into that.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Sure he can. Ive already got some


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe so in your state but not mine and quite few others.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Al right I found a couple. So if the inspector shows up and your bees are cranky for any reason does he just kills them on the spot ? and says "they are africanized"
And what about migratory pollination is there inspection or is that just for fire ants ?


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes sir all the time.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

There's a big difference between cranky and hyper defensive you should know that difference the state apiarist do also.


----------



## humm (Jul 23, 2015)

Dan, how prevalent does the AHBs seem to be in the Verde Valley? Did you get your bees from local swarms?


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Very much so.Some swarms some cut outs. Some are just meaner than others. One in ten are docile.Some you just soap them.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Should not even bee a question. Don't deal with them.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

@Stasn,

You have made a wise decision. Thank you.

I was thinking afterward about this. Your friend says these "Africanized" bees make more honey than the Italians he has. It's quite possible that's because they are better suited to his SW environment than the Italians. And it's not so much that these are inherently over-performers, as much as that the Italians are under-performers in his area. 

And that also means you could go to all this trouble, and take this big risk, only to discover that your friend's bees under-performed in your environment relative to Italians which are better suited to your non-arid climate.

I'm in NY, and I know when AHB are discovered here they are summarily euthanized, and sometimes even nearby bees which may be carrying their genes. Though I think that a winter in say, Watertown or Buffalo might take care of the problem just as well.

Enj.


----------



## JustHoney (Feb 18, 2015)

I have 20 years’ experience keeping Scutellata bees on the west coast of South Africa. You have to know what you are doing and , know when to work them, what time and when to just call it a day. You can't just throw stuff around, crack open boxes and pop off lids of multiple hives like I see guys doing with EHB. Getting into the brood nest of multiple large scuttelatta colonies when they have lots of brood to protect is asking for trouble. The entire apiary has to be smoked before we start and given time for the smoke to take effect. Out of an apiary of 60 hives we work the demon possessed ones last – fyi these are generally our best producers…It can be unpleasant as no matter how careful you are, how much you smoke, they just keep boiling over like hot milk on the stove, they don't just bounce on your veil, they hit you like bullets and try burrow in their strings straight away! smells like smashed green bananas... It can be pretty intimidating , proper protective gear (heavy gloves, gum boots jeans under an overall, shirt type veil with belt. and wearing a baseball cap to keep your hat and veil away from your face/head. Isolated sites away from humans, animals and ploughed fields are a must and LOTS of smoke! Not all but some can be like untrained pit bulls.. all cute when they are puppies until they get big and suddenly go into attack mode. 

That being said they’re not all bad. In fact I think they’re quite extraordinary once you learn to work with them ~ as they have had to in South America. In fact when they lose their aggression I know something's up. These bees are hardy, they build up fast, they get up early and work late, I’ve seen them working under moonlight and in light rain. We've had varroa mites since 1991 and never treated, Which is maybe why I suspect you’ve experienced 3x the honey production with some of them? 
AHB handle the mites like champs it seems… here's a vid of me and my dad supering up some of our hives at the start of the flow here...this is on a good day lolz

https://www.facebook.com/312299772197534/videos/10151030122047191/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I recommend wild bees, but wild bees from your location not wild bees from elsewhere. Bees from other localities may not only bring along the problems from that locality, but they will not be adapted to your climate.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Wholly crud there JustHoney. I love working my bees but I don't think I'd love working yours. Not that mine are anything special but I don't think my meanest could hold a candle to your gentlest.


----------



## JustHoney (Feb 18, 2015)

D Coates said:


> Wholly crud there JustHoney. I love working my bees but I don't think I'd love working yours. Not that mine are anything special but I don't think my meanest could hold a candle to your gentlest.


Yeah they can get mean, Here's a clip of them being worked during the honey flow once they've built up! Fun times...

https://www.facebook.com/HoneyBeeCo...0155863793839/574001552742600/?type=2&theater


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Yea thats it. I do know that the bee research facility in Tucson Arizona tried insemination of Russian vs. African. They said really bad idea, very mean.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Ya know - I have a few that are what I call sparky - but to this I say screw that


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

JustHoney said:


> Yeah they can get mean, Here's a clip of them being worked during the honey flow once they've built up! Fun times...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HoneyBeeCo...0155863793839/574001552742600/?type=2&theater


Yyyyyeeeeeaaaaa..., that doesn't look like fun. I'm taking up knitting as my hobby if I ever move to South Africa. I work mine here in shorts and a T-shirt with a veil. I get a sting or two now and again working an apiary. A really cranky hive may give me a dozen but that's rare enough that I'll take note and kill that queen when the opportunity presents itself.


----------

